# 120g



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

I moved all the rainbows into my 120G. This tank has one small flagtail (Jimmy), plecos, cories, and australian rainbows.











Still working on 125G and 75G tanks


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

aquaboy71 said:


> I moved all the rainbows into my 120G. This tank has one small flagtail (Jimmy), plecos, cories, and australian rainbows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice set up, Joseph !!!!!

Your rainbow fish are amazing & FAT !!!!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I really like the setup on the substrate. Is that 3m sand?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks!

yes, it is - i got it from charles.



2wheelsx2 said:


> I really like the setup on the substrate. Is that 3m sand?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hey there!

thats a beauty you got there.
is your tank a 4x2x2?? come cleaning time, do you remove everything in there?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks! yes, it's 4x2x2. i don't really have to clean - i change the water once per week and life is good.



beN said:


> hey there!
> 
> thats a beauty you got there.
> is your tank a 4x2x2?? come cleaning time, do you remove everything in there?


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Just love it! And look at those rainbows!!!


----------

